#   ""  -    1: 8.3

## OlesyaAny

!!
, ,  :
   ""  -    1: 8.3 (8.3.4.408)   ,  1.4 (1.4.8.7) ??
  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irina Sia

,     .
           -     -   .

----------


## Jamez

.      . 
*Irina Sia*,   .  .

----------

> .      .


 -   -      -   -     ""

----------

_3.0    "" - ""    .

----------


## Zuyza

*OlesyaAny*,  ,   ,        -  ?)

----------

> *OlesyaAny*,  ,   ,        -  ?)


   ,      .    (  8,  3.0 (3.0.60.34))       ->    -> -   ->     :  -

----------


## The_seed

!!!

----------

> ,      .    (  8,  3.0 (3.0.60.34))       ->    -> -   ->     :  -


!!!

----------

!!!!

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> -   ->     :  -


       " " (    )
-   1?

----------


## Winny Buh

> " " (    )
> -   1?


     -.
  ,           -     "" (..)

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

" ",  .
    ,    -     ""     .

----------


## Winny Buh

> " ",  .
>     ,    -     ""     .


..            -?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,    .
(-   ,   ,   . )

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,    .
> (-   ,   ,   . )


  -      "  -  "    (.)

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

-         .

----------


## __

?    .   .

----------


## __

_-  .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

"  ".  ,  .

----------


## Winny Buh

> "  ".  ,  .


      ?
       ?

----------


## __

.    .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,   .          -    "  "

----------


## _

> _3.0    "" - ""    .

----------


## id5241053

.

----------

> ,      .    (  8,  3.0 (3.0.60.34))       ->    -> -   ->     :  -

----------


## grandpa

> 


,      1     .      ,     .

----------

> ,      .    (  8,  3.0 (3.0.60.34))       ->    -> -   ->     :  -


  !))))    -

----------

